# Equipment for sale



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

2013 western pile driver. 10ft skid steer attachment in good shape. 1350 obo

Heated hard cab for a John Deere x720 will fit many models and has great heat.

If interested send me a message and I'll send pics 641-919-4471


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Please send pics to 6053518855. Thanks, James


----------

